# Did anyone ever hear of these wrestling urban legends *caution may be EXPLICIT"



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

Pro Wrestling Myths, Urban Legends and Truths.

- Tommy rich soaked his balls in peroxide. Probably to match with his
head
hair.

- Kevin Sullivan is part of a nudist colony, is a confirmed Satanist,
signed
a agreement that WCW would not be held accountable for what Sullivan
and
Benoit would do to each other after the whole Nancy Sullivan thing, he
sport
fucked Jacqueline after the split.

- Virgil/Vincent got employed after laying his *** on Pat Patterson's
desk.
He was also caught blowing himself in the dressing room.

- Rock n' Roll Express walk in on Jimmy Valiant laying on the floor
jerking
off under a glass table that a hooker is shitting on. Ricky throws up
and
leaves, while Robert stays to watch.

- Vince McMahon has been linked to Shawn Michael, Jacqueline (hence
her long
time employment) and having a three way with Sable and Brock Lesnar.

- Jacqueline had also been the *** towel of Jerry Lawler, Jim
Cornette,
Kurt Angles road bitch and most of the Memphis wrestlers "broke her
in" when
she started in the business

-Diamond Dallas Page loaned out Kimberly to Eric Bischoff to sustain
his
push. Bischoff also likes to watch his wife with other woman,
especially
strippers

- Gangrel and Luna are swingers, which may have stopped after Luna
found
god. She is also the former rat of *** Slater. Yup, you know you're
down
low on the rat pole when you can only score Slater's sloppy seconds.

- Rhyno used to jerk off in the middle of dressing rooms at indie
shows. He
also may have flipped Edge's wife, who is the sister of Val Venis.

- Sabu once kicked a dog in a bag down a flight of stairs. After
performing
oral sex on a locker room valet and asked if it was good his reply was
"Smell my mustache"

- Steve Lombardi was part of the Patterson harem and is now shacking
up with
Harvey Wippleman

- Bruce Hart, was a substitute teacher while a top
face/promoter/booker in
Stampede. He impregnated a 14 year-old student and married her. When
they
split up she hooked up with Davey Boy Smith and was with him when he
died.

- While still with Kevin Sullivan, Woman went on a Mexican tour as
Konnan's
valet. She went into a room with one of the other Mexican wrestlers
Heavy
Metal and when he couldn't get it up, he started biting her ass. Years
later
Konnan said if Sullivan had found out he would have gone down to
Mexico and
cut off H.M balls even though he beats her up worse.

- Butch Reed pissed on the floor of every hotel he stayed in,

- Shawn Michaels took three hot chicks back to his hotel, made them
get
naked and pissed in their mouths

- Not liking his attitude, Hall, Nash and Michael at a Royal Rumble
took
Jerry Lawler's crown and *** in it up to the brim.

- Add the Undertaker and Steve Keirn to that list stemming from their
treatment back in Memphis by Lawler.

- Sable had her ring bag *** in as well.

- Scott Hall also *** in Sunny's lunch on a tour of Germany

- Sunny once saw a member of the Thrillseekers (lLance Storm/Chris
Jericho)
sunning themselves back in the Smokey Mountain days and decided to
treat one
of them to a little Sunny action.

- Sunny and Chris Candido once had a three-way with Jake Roberts to
score
some crack.

- TAKA also got it one with Sunny while Candido watched.

- Tammy has phone sex with indie wrestlers

- Lawler, Harvey Wippleman and Steve Lombardi walking to the arena.
Then
they stopped to throw rocks at a sleeping bum. The bum got up and told
them
to leave him alone and Lawler tried to attack him but Lombardi
restrained
him.

- Shane Douglas said HHH was only in the Kliq because he used to carry
Hall
and Nash's bag

- Mae Young & Fabulous Moolah are a lesbian couple.

- There were constant bisexual orgies in the OMEGA locker room.

Which leads to Lita...

- She pretty much slept with the entire OMEGA roster which included...

Matt Hardy
Jeff Hardy
Joey Matthews
Christian York
Shane Helms
Mike Maverick
Cham Pain
Shannon Moore
Venom
Otto Schwanz
Sweet Dreams
Caprice Coleman
Steve Corino
Black Skull

- Got pissed on by Steve Corino and Danny Doring

- Traded sexual favours for training in Mexico since she had no money.

- Was the sex toy of El Dandy

- Used to be a stripper (which she said in her book)

- Matt Hardy and Shannon may be bi and Lita definitely is bi.

- While on an indie tour in Peru, Lita was sucking off an Indy guy I
won't
name, since none of you will have heard of him anyway. A quote from a
source
said..."I hadn't jacked it in like 3 weeks and I tried to smarten her
up,
but she wouldn't listen. I came like a fucking geyser and she
swallowed the
WHOLE thing."

- Lita was the local groupie of Richmond punk bands.

(I await the Matt Hardy rebuttal)

- Terri Runnels was about have a three-way with then boyfriend Brian
Pillman
and his tag team partner Tom Zenk and pulled out at the last minute

- There is a Polaroid of Ric Flair giving a blow job and he wont sleep
with
a woman that doesn't have ample pubic hair

- Kevin Von Erich once paid a hooker to break in a then 11 year old
Chris
von Erich. Supposedly, Chris even cried during the act.

- There is footage of the Blue Meanie from around '95 of him wrestling
naked
with another man in Al Snows gym.

- Bradshaw tied up a wrestler in the shower while he was naked and
rubbed
baby oil all over him threatening to .... him until he cried while the
locker room looked on and laughed. This was supposed to have been
Brian
Christopher. He has also done similar things with Spanky, Paul London,
and
Shannon Moore.

The next two are taken directly from the board word for word

- Remember when David Flair quit IWA Puerto Rico due to unfit living
conditions? and everybody ragged on him when they found out IWA had
put him
up in a nice house? Well, that nice house belonged to Victor Quiñonez.
I
shouldn't have to say anymore, but I will. David was sleeping one
night and
was woken up by Quiñonez standing over him about to blow a load on his
face.
David quit the next day.

++++

- Johnny Ace and Z-Man Tom Zenk have just returned from an NWA house
show in
Cincinnati, OH.

They're all over each other, when my friend asks them for autographs
and a
picture. Zenk and Ace collapse into a loving embrace, climaxing with
Zenk
planting a big fat snog on the cheek of Animal Jr.

Then they realize my friend has a camera and just photographed their
loving
embrace. Zenk stands up and demands the camera. The fan refuses. Ace
stands
up and orders him to turn over the camera. Again, my friend refuses.
The
Dynamic Dude and the Z-Man charge at him, he runs. If the hotlink
works,
this is the only pic to survive:

http://www.wrestlingsucks.com/dp/zenkace.jpg

- Jerry Lawler has a well known foot fetish and he was once caught by
a
valet (ECW/USWA ring rat Miss Patricia) jacking off into her shoe

- Stephanie Mac and Bruce Pritchard did it when she was younger. She
also
has a strap-on that she has used with Austin, HHH and Chyna (I don't
believe
this one) and the reason you will never see Randy Savage in the WWE
again is
because he popped the Steph cherry when she was 14.

- Andre The Giant called Kamala a *** once, so he got his gun and
put it
in Andre's face. And after that, Andre was a real nice man

- Bison Smith changing in the WWE locker room and HHH sat down by him,
stared at him the entire time he changed, not saying a word

- At least 4 people in ECW killed someone.

- The Rottens stole from the ECW locker room.

- Taz did show his penis to the teen at the tanning place. He did that
to
the females in ECW too

- Bill DeMott did a *** on Bagwell's face while Buff was sleeping

- A few months after David Von Erich passed away in early 1984,
referee
David Manning, who worked in the World Class office, was autographing
David
VE 8x10 pictures with David's name on them and they were still selling
them
throughout the year - all of this at the command of father Fritz.

- John Kronos and Nicole Bass have a bondage porn circulating on the
net.

- During a live web chat from her kitchen for wrestlingvixxxens.com
Missy
Hyatte was feeling pretty good and decided to give everyone out there
in
internet land a treat by blowing her special guest Bill Alfonzo on
cam. It
only lasted a for a couple of seconds before they stopped.

- The Kliq gang banged Lex Luger's then girlfriend, and they made
Justin
Credible keep look out

- Norman Smiley once knocked out Rick Steiner with one punch in a bar
fight

- Linda McMahon "liked" Andre The Giant

- Molly Holly back in her WCW days liked to fool around with Gorgeous
George
in front of The Macho Man. She has cleaned up her act in the WWE.

- Molly, after a bad TV match with Chyna (who was dogging it because
wrestling a woman was beneath her) got into a legit fight and after a
few
punches from Chyna failed to have any impact Molly knocked her out in
one
go.

- The confirmed Missy Hyatte *** list...

Tommy Rich
Jake Roberts
Roadwarrior Hawk
Brutus Beefcake
John Tatum
Tom Pritchard
Eddie Gilbert
Raven
Erik Watts
Brian Pillman
Scott Putski
Tom Zenk
Sandman
Val Venis
Bill Alfonso
Rob Feinstein
Kid Kash
Trent Acid

- Lillian Garcia has been more than a little familiar with Trish
Stratus and
also with Vince to get a recording contract.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

...I doubt it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, these have been spread around the net for years.


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

Some are true some are complete bullshit. The Molly Holly one is bullshit, she was a virgin until she got married. Jacqueline on the other hand did pretty much the whole state of tennessee and about half of texas


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlers are sexual deviants. 8*D


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Most of these are complete bullshit, but I've heard some of them too many times and they sound like they could happen too. 

The Bradshaw acting like he's about to rape Brian Lawler story has been tossed around many times and considering Bradshaw was the Wrestlers Court leader, along with 'Taker and some other main eventers, it wouldn't surprise me.

Virgil has a huge dick according to several guys (and girls; Missy Hyatt) who did shoot interviews. Pat Patterson is gay and it's no secret. It wouldn't surprise me Virgil used his "gift".

Missy Hyatt gave her list and it's huge.

4 ECW guys killed someone? Doubt it. New Jack, maybe one of the Rotten guys, Mustafa....but that's just guessing. Some of these are just ridiculously random, like Steph fucking Pritchard when she was young, as if Vince would allow that!  Candido watching Sunny screw TAKA Michinoku of all people is probably the most random one.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*These I believe: *



ChiefMorley said:


> - Virgil/Vincent got employed after laying his *** on Pat Patterson's
> desk.
> He was also caught blowing himself in the dressing room.
> 
> ...







*I don't believe these:*



ChiefMorley said:


> - Lillian Garcia has been more than a little familiar with Trish
> Stratus and
> also with Vince to get a recording contract.
> 
> ...




Theres alot more but i dont feel like doing this anymore.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah i doubt most of these are true, I would hope they are not true..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

op you brought back a lot of nostalgia

damn this is old


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I have seen these floating around the internet for a long time, some are robably true but the majority definitely not.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

a lot of them a true actually. *fact.*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephanie Mac and Bruce Pritchard did it when she was younger.* She
also
has a strap-on that she has used with Austin, HHH and Chyna *(I don't
believe
this one)

She was just joking about this when she said it on some late night talk show interview during the early 2000s.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

ha wat jokers.. the steph mac one bout the dildo is a joke from howard stern wen sum random foned in about it. gotta love rumors. Some are probably true but the rest are probably made up by sum perve sitting in his mums basement wacking off to one night in chyna


Edit* ah sum1 beat me2 it


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Howard Stern


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

YEah, I've read alot of these so many times they don't even phase me anymore.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

lol love the Lita ones


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Whether true or not, these are just plain wrong. :no:


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Older than dirt


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol at some of these about 1990's times a time where we know steroids were popular in the wrestling world and they shrink your cock XD therefore, all wrestlers wanted to get the most out of it before it was useless :lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Lol at some of these about 1990's times a time where we know steroids were popular in the wrestling world


Boy, Sin Cara wishes he was wrestling in the 90's. :lmao

But the only one I really believe is Lita was the wrestling bike.


----------



## SuperTp (Jul 6, 2011)

damn sabu is gay 
he was a good wresler but now i kinda hate him because of that


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Some of those are so absurd they are funny.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

holy shit.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

They're all ridiculous, at least 90% of them must be totally false. 

They've been spread around for years over the net.


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

ahh the memories. remember these urban legends from other forums. 
There is also a site where they are all listed, but I am to lazy to look up the link.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Wrestlers are sexual deviants. 8*D


Hell yes the lot of them are dirty rotten perverts....why i like them so much.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Wrestlers are sexual deviants. 8*D


They also really really love shitting on stuff.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dropstorm said:


> They also really really love shitting on stuff.


I'm surprised that Bruiser Brody was the only person to ever get shot to death in a wrestling locker room.

'Cause if you shit in my bag, I'm going to jail and you're going to the morgue!

Wrestling is the only sport/entertainment where this happens. Baseball clubhouses and Football locker rooms are notorious for hazing, but no one really ever thinks to shit in someone's bag. 

Every wrestling book I've ever read, there's been a story of someone taking a shit in someone's bag or other personal belongings.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to be a wrestler now!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Aid180 said:


> Stephanie Mac and Bruce Pritchard did it when she was younger.* She
> also
> has a strap-on that she has used with Austin, HHH and Chyna *(I don't
> believe
> ...


probably that appearance she had on Howard Stern.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

As crazy as this sounds more then half of them are actually true


----------



## baadshahkhiladi (Jul 28, 2011)

at least now days all that stuff is less likely to happen


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

In the Warlord's biography, "_I, Warlord_" he says that The Mountie used to get drunk and ask Jake Roberts to give him a blow job. One night, to shut The Mountie up, Jake Roberts said that if he got his penis tatooed to look like a snake, that he would definitely suck him off. He obviously didn't expect The Mountie to do it but, true enough, backstage at Royal Rumble 1992 he showed up with a brand new tatoo on his penis. The boys in the locker room called Jake Roberts out and, apparently, Jake stayed true to his word - sucking the Mountie off. Following this, Roberts earned the nickname "_The Spitting Cobra_".


----------

